# Need Saw Dust.......



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

I looked at Lowes, HD,TS, and no regular saw dust...just mulch. I am using it for my future chicken nests. Live in Hitchcock. No saw mills around here that I know of. PM if you know where to get some.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/Shannons-Sawmills-Hardwood-SAWDUST-TEXTURE/dp/B00GOH5FHQ


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

I'll pass^^^^


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Think I will go w/ shredded paper......no dust


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/Shredded-Paper-Red-Party-Supplies/dp/B0050AKWS0


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Jay Baker said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Shredded-Paper-Red-Party-Supplies/dp/B0050AKWS0


Green to you for trying Jay. He wants everything FREE.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

No sawdust in 77429, just scattered drizzle, 73 degrees, $1.63 regular unleaded


----------



## t-astragal (Dec 14, 2011)

I've got plenty in college station. Bring your own trailer and put it under our dust collector. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric Lincoln (Jun 8, 2015)

*Sawdust*

If you still need it let me know, we are a sawmill in Houston


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I wouldn't use sawdust they will eat it. Go to TSC & get flake pine shavings its like 5 bucks a bag. I use it in the nest box's & on the floor of their coop.


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

High schools that have a wood shop have a dust collections system. Lots of free sawdust for the asking. I got some once to sift for wood flower when making filets in wooden boat projects.


----------



## Deer-Slayer (Aug 17, 2015)

You don't need all that, just put a little hay in a couple of nest boxes. They will all lay their eggs in one or two of them.


----------



## Deer-Slayer (Aug 17, 2015)

And he is right they will eat sawdust and wood shavings, definitely don't put that in there with the chicks.


----------

